# Embarrassing for men?



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

Please forgive me if I am too graphic. Getting hard at work or out in public. 

I have this weird issue that strikes me often. When at work, I would begin getting sleepy or feel like stretching or tightening my leg muscles when stretching. When this happens, I get very hard. I would feel it coming on, and I would try to do every thing in my power to stop myself from getting hard. I sit there and focus life never before to force it down. It would stay like that for quite some time. 

The scary thing in this situation, is that it sometimes happen at the worst times. I wear khakis at work with shirt tucked in. I have to sit at my desk and pray that no one comes up or someone needs me away from my desk. If someone needs me, I try to delay getting up or make up an excuse. It gets pretty scary when I'm at a ceremony and we're called to attention. 

Most of the time this happens a after I've been up for about 3 hours, or if I've been sitting for awhile, or get sleepy during the day.

All my life, I never thought to ask if anyone else experiences this.

This has happened to me for years - all the way back to high school.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Ever try thinking about about Roseanne Barr naked?

Sorry - somewhat easy to make light because the flip side is that at some point - with age - the problem becomes NOT being able to get and maintain an erection.

Not trying to make fun. Its a problem for you - absolutely. But one day you may very well look back and think of this time as "The Good Old Days" as you pop your little blue pill...

No real advice. Just some thoughts...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Didn't I comment on this


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Didn't I comment on this


:scratchhead: hmm..yes u did. I guess u can comment again if ya like..lol


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

this is a duplicate thread of the one on ladies lounge.


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

Lon said:


> this is a duplicate thread of the one on ladies lounge.


Yes it is. I posted one in ladies lounge and mens. I wanted to see if woman had known of this as well and their spouses ever mentioned it. I think I mentioned it to my wife once before.


----------



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

That happens to me too sometimes when I sit at a desk or chair, and yeah about 3 hours into the day. Weird hey! 

Try getting up and walking around more, it happens to me when I stretch my legs out too, must be some physical connection.

Not to get graphic but if I've "pulled the goalie" a lot that week I'll get wood at weird times, probably over-stimulation!


And getting it to go down is like trying to NOT stare at a big mole on someone's face! moley, moley, moley.....:rofl:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I have one right now. (it is purely physiological, nothing dirty is going through my mind I promise!). And I just realized that when I wear boxer-briefs and I'm sitting they are tight enough to keep things under control. Its when I wear loose fitting boxers that things get a little crazy.

(TMI for TAM?)


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Lon said:


> (TMI for TAM?)


As long as you don't try and post a pic, you're good.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> As long as you don't try and post a pic, you're good.


oh... how would I go about posting pics on here??

(just kidding)


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Can I post a picture of a wrought iron example? It is a fabulous wine bottle holder.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Word of a penis post gets out and the next thing you know the riff-raff starts showing up


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Word of a penis post gets out and the next thing you know the riff-raff starts showing up


Who you talkin' 'bout Willis?

FWIW, women have similar issues in the breast department. OP, don't worry about it, it's part of being human.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> Ever try thinking about about Roseanne Barr naked?


Mike Myers movie had Austin Powers thinking about Margaret Thatcher on a cold day. 

Did the trick.


----------



## AllyM (Aug 2, 2011)

I can tell you that I asked the vet why my dog gets the "red rocket" out every time he gets in the car and he said it was because he is really relaxed. I don't know maybe the same? LOL


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

michzz said:


> Mike Myers movie had Austin Powers thinking about Margaret Thatcher on a cold day.
> 
> Did the trick.


Some one once said on the forum, "Just think of Rosie O'Donnell sitting on the pot eating a plate of hot wings"

Yeah, erase that visual.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> As long as you don't try and post a pic, you're good.


I didn't know former Congressmen were posting here.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> Some one once said on the forum, "Just think of Rosie O'Donnell sitting on the pot eating a plate of hot wings"
> 
> Yeah, erase that visual.


I think I just threw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If you work for a gym you could double as a towel rack.


----------

